# Looking for mounted EDIS trigger wheel pictures



## kalvinlk (Sep 9, 2003)

Topic states it all: I am looking for some other people's solutions to mounting this wheel, without welding. I love pictures! I have a cadded out trigger wheel ready to be lasercut, I just have to settle on an appropriate method to mount it. I was thinking a similar setup to the badger5 wheel and boss, though the boss is going to be the expensive part as it's fairly thick and needs to be made out of aluminum. 
I am half tempted to make a version of the wheel out of aluminum, embed steel screws in the teeth, finally grinding them down flush, with a final balance and powdercoat. I figure if I do a batch of them, say between 5 and 10, I can have them done pretty cheap. This is a bit down the road though, as my engine needs a rebuild and my suspension is so shot I stopped driving the car.
Here's my first trigger wheel design:










_Modified by kalvinlk at 3:36 PM 1-30-2006_


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Looking for mounted EDIS trigger wheel pictures (kalvinlk)*

Here is my pulley and you can see the VR sensor mounting on the corner


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

what was the method you used to attach the wheel to the pully? also is that a custom wheel or did you snag it off a car?


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Stock wheel tacked to the back of the pully http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

escort wheel?


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Yes


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (mattnsac)*

Yes I am doing the same setup for Dean AKA Fox-n-it which reminds me the pullet should be done this week


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_Yes I am doing the same setup for Dean AKA Fox-n-it which reminds me the pullet should be done this week









Sweet. How about the sensor mount? I should be home sometime next month hopefully to put it togeather and wire up the EDIS.


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

wanna do one for a 18t? I got some money


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

I should be done with the sensor mount too I am making it the same as mine. I got side tracked finishing the motor swap in my dads car


----------



## kalvinlk (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Looking for mounted EDIS trigger wheel pictures (eurotrashrabbit)*

Thanks for the picture. I am changing my design, and forgetting about "bolt on". I would have to find a CNC shop to cut out a boss to fit inside the recess in the pully, and this would jump up the cost considerably, since it would need to be out of aluminum to keep weight down..
So, redesign is off to the lasercutter this week and I'll post some pics. I designed a "key" to go with the wheel in order to assist in centering the wheel onto the pulley: no more guess work.
I'll post some pictures of the finished product, and if there is interest I would be more than happy to have multiple cut.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Looking for mounted EDIS trigger wheel pictures (kalvinlk)*

coming up to Portland 3rd week of March. Think you'll have them by then?


----------



## kalvinlk (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Looking for mounted EDIS trigger wheel pictures (antichristonwheels)*

yes, should have one next week, i'll post pictures


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: Looking for mounted EDIS trigger wheel pictures (eurotrashrabbit)*

any close up shots of the sensor mount? any body making these for sale?


----------



## kalvinlk (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Looking for mounted EDIS trigger wheel pictures (arvcube)*

That's next, but I've gotta get caught back up in physics and calculus, so another week or so and I should have a design, and maybe a week after that a piece.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Looking for mounted EDIS trigger wheel pictures (arvcube)*

I can make more I will take some pics


----------



## Altn8 (Mar 20, 2003)

how did you get on


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Altn8)*

Welded on


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

"I am half tempted to make a version of the wheel out of aluminum"
You have to remember that the vr sensor is pretty much just a magnet. And aluminum has different magnetic properties then steel does. For example try to get a magnet to stick to aluminum. so before you go off and make this fancy trigger wheel made of aluminum you better make sure the vr sensor will beable to produce a signal from a aluminum wheel. And I pretty much did the same thing for mounting the wheel as the other guy did, but I just used 3 bolts in a triangle pattern to hold it on. And used the power steering bracket to mount the vr sensor.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (DWI_gti)*

Here's mine 
on a 2l16v
made a slot with a lathe on the stock pulley so the trigger can be well centered by its own inner dia and plugwelded the gear from the inside
since im using a diffrent Vbelt layout cuz im using a Diesel alternator and double pulley on the waterpump i dont use the inner V-belt groove


































_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 11:20 PM 2-27-2006_


----------



## diablerouge (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

pics of mine here: http://www.vems.hu/wiki/index....igger
block is 1.8 8v out of my 85 gti, now in my golf.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Eurotrashrabbit and my mount are now like this.
Should work great








Aba crank pulley


----------



## Nicke (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Looking for mounted EDIS trigger wheel pictures (kalvinlk)*

What diameter trigger wheels are you guys using?
My Mk1 Golf has been running MS (fuel only) for some years now, so now it's EDIS time!


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Stock ford escort wheel. 
heres a schematic...
Eh its a big pic so heres the link.
http://home.earthlink.net/~bea...g.jpg


----------



## 16V-Sauger (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

in what year was that car produced? most of the escorts i found on junkyards are to old to have edis







so i need the year when it had that trigger wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (16V-Sauger)*

Early to mid 90s Escort/Tracer have an external trigger disc on the crank pulley. 
Or buy an OEM Ford disc F2LE-12A227-BC 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nicke (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Thanks!
I plan on ordering on from http://www.trigger-wheels.com/, so I guess a 5.75" wheel shoul be right on.


----------



## 16V-Sauger (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

do you know what it should cost me?


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

since your in europe http://megasquirt.sourceforge.....html


----------



## Wishy Washy (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Anyone gonna be selling these units ??


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (Captain16vGTI)*

Bringing this one back from the dead. I'll be MSNS'ing my 90 Coupe so that I can handle the boost instead of having to redo the car in DIGI I format. I have an escort trigger wheel, but it's also got the ribbed pulley part on it as well. Are you saying that I can buy the OEM part with just the trigger wheel or is there a suitable replacement from http://www.trigger-wheels.com? If so, which diameter would I be ordering?


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

I assume the wheel is still pressed onto the escort pully. So you just need to pry it off the escort pully and devise a way to attach it to the pully on the motor your running.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Here's a picture. How would I go about unpressing the wheel? I was thinking for my pain and effort, I could just buy a unit and be done with it.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (dubCanuck1)*

You can buy a new trigger wheel from the Ford dealer pretty cheap


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: Looking for mounted EDIS trigger wheel pictures (kalvinlk)*

here's my mount...ghetto, but centered and works..cap heads are countersunk, center bolt holds the 5 inch trigger wheel, and a single m8 to index...









_Modified by arvcube at 9:13 PM 9-18-2006_


_Modified by arvcube at 9:16 PM 9-18-2006_


----------

